# Reliable/Good Muay Thai Dojo's in Palo Alto/Mountain View/Sunnyvale



## Hobberty (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm making an identical thread in Karate section. I want to find some reliable ones to visit and see which I like more.
And not much to say, just as the topic says, reliable dojos for MT.


----------



## p-funk (Mar 3, 2010)

There's only 2 Fairtex gyms in the US one is in San Francisco and the other happens to be in Mountain View, definitely check it out.


----------



## Hobberty (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay!
So fairtex is really good? Or what?


----------



## p-funk (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I can't compare because I haven't trained anywhere else, but I love training at the SF gym. And if you do a search for 'best muay thai gyms in the USA' Fairtex is usually mentioned.  Most of the instructors are thai champions/ex and current fighers.  They have direct connections to Fairtex in Thailand.  They offer a free intro class in SF and I bet they do the same in Mountain View, definitely check it out.

...Of course big time name + big time reputation + nice gym = high price so be ready to pay to play.


----------

